# Duxford Autumn Airshow...



## Geedee (Oct 21, 2013)

.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 21, 2013)

.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 21, 2013)

.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 21, 2013)

Cool!! Great shots Gary


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2013)

Beaut shots Gary, and looks like a better line-up than the September show.
Interesting to see the wind had obviously veered, with take-off/landing from the west. Where were you positioned mate?
And I know all about trying out the kit - still getting to grips with my outfit!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 21, 2013)

Good ones Gary. I too like the Fortress pic. Also noticed the mismatched camo demarcation at the rudder on the Wildcat. Mistake or intentional?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 21, 2013)

Got some great shots in there Gary. My favorite is the Cat in the third set.

Geo


----------

